# Opus Roof Blanket and WOLF Form Distribution Partnership



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Opus Roof Blanket and WOLF Form Distribution Partnership*

03/09/2010*CHATTANOOGA, TN -- *Tennessee-based Propex Operating Company, LLC today announced that Opus™ Roof Blanket will be distributed by WOLF of York, Pa.
According to Opus Roof Blanket Executive Vice President Ralph Bruno, the selection of WOLF as the key channel partner for Opus Roof Blanket means Opus will be easy to buy in markets from New England to the Southeast. "In looking for a distributor that not only had world-class logistics, but has a proven track record of bringing innovative building products to market, we were pleased to reach agreement with our first choice, WOLF. On top of their 160-year tradition, I have personally worked with them over the past decade, and WOLF has truly distinguished themselves as the preeminent distributor in the markets they service."
Opus Roof Blanket is a new category of roofing underlayment that can be used in place of felt paper and plastic sheeting underlayment under all types of steep-slope roofing materials. Designed with the roofing contractor in mind, Opus is the very best in the industry for worker safety. In fact, Opus offers the best walking traction of any underlayment, wet or dry. Utilizing technology never before seen in roof underlayment, Opus's one-of-a-kind surface area makes it easy for roofers to snap a chalk line and write on, and its tan color keeps roofs cool on even the hottest days. These benefits and more make Opus Roof Blanket the ideal solution for builders, roofing contractors and professional installers.
According to Craig Danielson, President of WOLF, "This partnership is a terrific step as we expand our portfolio of innovative building products into the marketplace. We look forward to working with Ralph and his team to offer this game-changing product, Opus Roof Blanket, to our customer base."
For more information about Opus Roof Blanket, or to feel the Opus difference, visit booth #605 at the 2010 North East Roofing Contractors Association (NERCA) trade show at the Seaport Hotel in Boston, Mass., on March 17-19. Opus will also be on display at the JLC LIVE Residential Construction show at booth #540 at the Rhode Island Convention Center in Providence, R.I., on March 26-27.
You can also visit them online at: www.opusroofblanket.com


----------

